# R34GTR OWNERS PLEASE HELP



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

as posted yesterday because my current insureres are stopping insuring skylines i have spent the last two days ringing round for qoutes but the problem i keep coming up against is the value of £40,000 .the so called grate A PLAN value a r34gtr 1999 at £23,000 ,so when you mention it,s modded 600bhp taking the value to £40,000 thay say it,s worth to much for them to insure,rang adrean flux/insurance factory/ sky insurance/ life sure/hyperformance insurance and they all said the same,thay will insure it in some cases but not at that value,most of them are not aware that you cannot get a r34gtr registered in the uk anymore,and some of them dont know the differance between r32/r33 andr34 skylines and some of them think gts,s and gtt,s are the same as gtr,s.lets face it there are r34gtr,s about that are worth more than £40,000 with bigger bhp mods than mine,so as i said yesterday check your insurance details.but please can any r34gtr owners tell me WHERE DO YOU INSURE YOUR R34GTR,S FOR THE CORRECT VALUES(PLEASE HELP) NISMOMAN


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

bump


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*r34*

i have mine insured with them at an agreed sum of 35K, i also have a car with them at a value of 55K, person by the name of neil deals with my account,give him a ring

Will
PS, what is the tel number you are using, as they have more than one office


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

My 34 was insured for £75k agreed value with Privilege


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> My 34 was insured for £75k agreed value with Privilege


How did u mange that Cam? Was it straight forward cos I'm with them and they wouldn't agree value it to what I want.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sean,

I've had to go with Demon Tweeks Insurance, as they are the only lot that I've found so far, who will insure me, my car & points !   

I've got an agreed value cover, but fairly limited amount of permissable mileage per year  

(Where's that black & dekker drill ?)


----------

